# Victoria Square - Belfast



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Was in belfast again tonight with a few friends taking photos for my portfolio. I also borrowed a friends 10-22mm lens, it was my first time using a wide angle so was a bit strange but heres some of the resulting pics.























































and one from the odyssey earlier in the night, before we got asked to stop taking pics of the building lol


----------



## veedubsimon (Mar 13, 2008)

1st and 2nd pics are very nice indeed!:thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

All very very nice pics but the 4th one I think is fantastic :thumb:

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Some nice pics :thumb:


----------



## Step_7 (Apr 25, 2008)

Stunning pictures :thumb: - I haven't been in there at night yet but I took/made this one not long after it opened.....










It is stiched together from about 30 individual frames and the full size image is about 25 megapixels (http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2322/2324716468_1c413529a5_o.jpg - must go back again and see if I can get some more done - without missing out any bits like I did in that one!


----------



## veedubsimon (Mar 13, 2008)

thats pretty amazing!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

amazing pics.how come you got asked to stop taking photos??


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

cheers for the comments guys

@ chris l - i dunno why they wanted us to stop, i think they were on a power trip even though they legally couldnt stop us


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

yeh we were taking pictures in a car park and they came out asking us if it was for a publication/internet. they ended up just leaving us but i thought it was a bit much


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

you are able to photograph anything you want in public (barring the obvious such as other peoples children etc), unless the police choose to exercise their powers under the terrorism act in which case they can basically have carte blanche to stop you!


----------



## Step_7 (Apr 25, 2008)

Actually it is quite LEGAL to photograph children or anyone else who is in public view. However you are likely to attract a lot of unwanted attention in doing so! And knowing that something is legal is one thing - explaining it to an angry parent is quite another!  Especially if he's a big bugger!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I think it depends on the circumstances i.e. taking a photo of the child vs taking a photo with the child somewhere in the frame but not being the main subject.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Don't think so morgan - unless Press Photographers have certain dispensation too.
Of course, a known and convicted paedo would be in breech of a court order probably if found to have images of children, even if outdoors playing, etc.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I could be wrong TBH it's not something i've ever had a need to investigate that thoroughly but my understanding was you can't go up to a child in a public place and just take photos of them then publish them wthout the permission of the parent/guardian.


----------



## Step_7 (Apr 25, 2008)

The _publication_ of photographs would be a separate issue but the taking of the photographs is not in itself illegal. The press take photographs of "celebrity" children all the time without permission.


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

Just my two penneth, 
As for being able to take images anywhere in public, although correct in principle about the only legal public place is the road and public footpath. Most other areas, parks, shopping centres, airports, stations, stadiums etc are OWNED by someone or some corparation, Even places such as council owned parks, nat trust and public areas, Hyde Park for example it is illegal by the letter of the law to take imagery. 
As for children, it is ILLEGAL to take pics OF children, however to have a child in the image is legal, If in doubt, don't take it, BELIEVE me, you REALLY don't want the Old Bill going through your camera gear, cards and computers. 
In my job it happens!!!

Adam


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

ADZphtg said:


> Just my two penneth,
> As for being able to take images anywhere in public, although correct in principle about the only legal public place is the road and public footpath. Most other areas, parks, shopping centres, airports, stations, stadiums etc are OWNED by someone or some corparation, Even places such as council owned parks, nat trust and public areas, Hyde Park for example it is illegal by the letter of the law to take imagery.
> *As for children, it is ILLEGAL to take pics OF children, however to have a child in the image is legal*, If in doubt, don't take it, BELIEVE me, you REALLY don't want the Old Bill going through your camera gear, cards and computers.
> In my job it happens!!!
> Adam


Pretty much what i said above!:thumb:


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

back to the topic of the photos guys


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

like those images a lot :thumb:

what really stands out from most of the 'snaps' posted here is the colour and contrast IMHO. Pretty sharp, great 'pop' in them and of course good composition as well 

You said portfolio - what are you using it for? Is it a qualification or simply a pro portfolio?

these look the strongest images in the gallery of your website


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> You said portfolio - what are you using it for? Is it a qualification or simply a pro portfolio?
> 
> these look the strongest images in the gallery of your website


cheers, and im just looking to strenthen my portfolio as ive only recently strated to put it together, im going back to collage in september to study photography so i need to start working on it alot more


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

It's more than likely private property owned by a single management group though, so they're perfectly entitled to ask you to stop taking pictures.

Public access does not make it public property I'm afraid.


----------

